# tax



## ashadatta (Apr 28, 2015)

Where can I get a tax consultant in India?


----------



## bhartisundaram (Apr 28, 2015)

*yes*

A tax consultant is very important when you're dealing with tax payments you need to make. You should apply at EY India, one of the world’s most vastly networked tax practices, with a plethora of thousands of professionals worldwide dedicated to deliver exceptional customer care. Check the EY India for more details.


----------

